# After previously working fine, Kelly KDC controller solid red light no blinking



## mikesheiman (Jun 19, 2016)

A couple of days ago I drove my EV prototype four miles. Over that last week before I had driven it several times for a mile or so without any issues. After making it successfully back home I plugged in the charger only to hear a pop and sizzle sound. Note I did not plug in a PC or any other equipment to the charger.

After the odd sounds I checked the fuse by my reversing contactor, but the copper was still there and apparently the fuse still working. However, my 72v to 12v inverter was apparently dead as were all the 12v lights , horn...and popping the inverter out and replacing it with a charged 12v auxilary battery made my 12v electronics work again. My controller is a Kelly 800 amp brushed DC controller and my motor is an ME1003. I also have pre-charge resistors over each contactor.


Now popping up the kill switch button turns the light on the controller dim red and turning the ignition makes the 400 amp contactors click and the light on the controller a much brighter red. However, it never turns green nor blinks to display an error code, it simply stays solid red. 

Is there a good way to, say, verify current to the PWR wire is as expected or otherwise test the controller? I'd hate to think I burned out a controller simply by flicking on/off switches and/or charging it.

Any idea what could be going on?


----------

